# Metal Case Back Opener



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I was using my Rolson metal adjustable three prong case back opener just before adjusting the timing of her indoors Eterna matic (lovely watch- recent incoming from across the pond) and noticed that the previously reliable Eterna movement had stopped! I was quite amazed as apart from a minor timing issue, the watch has run fine since its service. I puzzled for a while and inspected the movement but could see no probs. I moved the opener away from the watch and as I moved it the life returned. I can only assume that the heavy metal had temporarily magnetised the hairspring. All has since been well!


----------

